# Advice on bonding with rescue?



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm strongly considering taking in a rescue soon and I wanted to know if any of you have advice on bonding with a rescue. (She's not abused at all, her mother just has to move and can't take care of her anymore.) So, shoot me some advice please.


----------



## Kapahulugirlie (Mar 21, 2012)

Your new Hedgie will probably be fine with you after the first week. During that first week though, wash your hands every times before & after you handle her & use the same type of soap. (That way she will associate your smell with good thing & it will be consistent) I have had people who have watched my hedgie, while I'm away, use my cherry flavored hand soap & the sitters have said they've had no issues with hissing or popping, as soon as my Pudge smells that soap he goes all sweet & curious.
So, that works for me, hope it works for you.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

My rescue Sasha took way longer than a week. He's still not always comfortable with us. Although he has made a huge improvement with his behaviour he has developed some bad biting habits. We have had him for almost a year and I don't think he will ever be as comfortable with us as Quinn. No hedgehog is the same but I wouldn't expect it to take it a week for your new hedgie to be fine.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a rescue boy named Po' Boy. He is... very grumpy :lol: but he wasn't handled properly by his previous owners (they basically didn't handle him for a year and a half because he was too grumpy??), and came to me very overweight. I've made very slow progress with him. He is still a huffing ball of quills, but he unballs much more quickly now. He is still not okay with being touched, but we're getting there slowly.

I'd say that patience is probably what you need the most. From the sounds of it, it sounds like your hog was well cared for before, so it shouldn't take long before she gets used to you. Handle her like you would handle any new hog


----------



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I live in Oregon where there's not many hedgies available so I thought I might take in my first rescue. :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I would agree with shaelikestaquitos. It sounds like the hedgie you're rescuing is coming from a good home, so patience will definitely be the key. Just try not to go into the situation with super unrealistic expectations so that you're not let down or frustrated if things take a little time. When I rescued Felix, I just tried to appreciate the little things he did that showed me that he was slowly starting to trust me. He's still a bit of a grump, but he has his sweet moments.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

paitience. Maizy is just starting to come out and she still isnt perfect. she finally stopped biting my boyfriend last week. 

i agree. going in with realistic expectations and take the time and try not to be to frustrated.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the above,
plus with mine I put a mealworm in the palm of my hand.
After he ate the one I put another.
Did 5 in a row and then let him be.
After a week he learned that I was good for a nice snack and
not so bad after all.
:lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, I would also highly encourage bribery with food. :lol:


----------

